# Quickened's Fabulous Pizza Thread!!!!uno



## Quickened (May 26, 2009)

Hi!

How are you?

Thats great! (well unless it isnt... but this pizza will be!!!)


*Chicken Chorizo Pizza*​
*Ingredients:*
- Boboli pizza crust or the generic two for one knock off i got
- 2 Whole Jalapenos
- 1 Large Green Pepper
- 1/2 large white onion
- 6 boneless chicken breast strips
- 1/2lb chorizo
- Vermont White Cheddar
- Tostidos Nacho Cheese Sauce (just take my word for it!)
- Cholula Hot sauce

How i prepare pizza is different each time so you can do this your way or my way.

I chopped that onion then bagged it for later.
Deseed/Clean Jala's and Green peppers and then lightly fry them.
Take those out of the pan/skillet (i used a skillet)
Fry Chicken on that gunk until done.
Wrap chicken in foil and put in fridge until later
Put the chorizo in same pan/skillet and cook

Now if you are a goof ball like me and the meat isnt thawed.... just put it in anyways but at a low setting (250)

Take chorizo out and put into container
Put the lightly fried greens back on top the chorizo juice/grease and fry it some more because it could have been in there longer the first time

*Assembly *

Basically when my girl finally gets here (at work extra long due to call in) I will take the crusts out of package and season the outer crust with garlic salt and pepper.

The tositos chesse comes next. As thin or as thick as you like but dont go over board... because we want to taste the other toppings. Yeah! Thats the ticket.

Next Chop up those chicken slices (or breast because you can deviate from the path here I'm just broke) and put those on

Next put on all those veggies 

Chorizo goes next

Splash cholula all over 

Then generously top with the white cheddar. A white cheese will not only look good in contrast with the other colors we have going here but the taste of this cheese is really going to make the pizza.

Top with fresh cracked black pepper and cook how ever you want. Usually lower then 450 and higher then 15. Then we should be good.



Ok either 375 or 400 Depending on the thickness of crust. For around 15-18 minutes

*The Intake Sequence*

1.Cut pizza
2.Put half on your plate (so you dont have to get back up for another slice later)
3.Grab a tasty beverage
4.Sit
5.grab slice with your dominant hand
6.put slice inside of the orifice on your face (the one with the teeth)
7.chew approx 32 times for safety purposes
8.swallow

then repeat steps 5-8 until maximum completion

enjoy!


----------



## reformed trucker (May 27, 2009)

Cheese for the sauce, and topped with a thick layer of cheese. Yeah, your from Wisconsin. Wait... no cheesy garlic bread on the side? You're slippin', dude!


----------



## PresbyDane (May 27, 2009)

Another great thread that will make me hungry 

I am so hungry,


----------



## Quickened (May 27, 2009)

reformed trucker said:


> Cheese for the sauce, and topped with a thick layer of cheese. Yeah, your from Wisconsin. Wait... no cheesy garlic bread on the side? You're slippin', dude!



Hahah!! I am BUSTED!!!! 
Maybe I should bring that pizza to church tonight? I did make two!


----------

